# Richard Optimum Fat-Boy XL brush



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

A paint talk member recommended the Richard Optimum Fat-Boy XL to me a month ago. It’s an oval shaped brush that is identical to the Picasso except it’s less expensive and made in Canada. I picked this bad boy up for $12.95 which is a steal when you compare it to the cost of most decent brushes in Canada. This is the best brush I’ve ever used hands down. My cutting accuracy and speed has increased exponentially. This thing holds a ton of paint and never drips! I had SW order it in for me.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

*pictures*

....


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

*....*

....


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Interesting.

Not sure I've ever seen a 2 1/2 oval angular.

what's the price on that bad boy . . . . ah . . . FAT boy


----------



## CajunDavid (Jul 20, 2011)

Do you know if they make that puppy in flat instead of angled?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Purdy makes the Pip. Its Ovaled and does the trick as well.


----------



## TNpainter (Dec 7, 2011)

Shelf price on purdys 3" XL pip is $29! I get them for AB 17 and its a beast accuracy speed paint pick up and release lays paint down really nice to


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> Purdy makes the Pip. Its Ovaled and does the trick as well.


Man, there are a couple of product apps where the pip is the only choice for me. I have one that I purchased about 5 years ago that is hauled out for special occasions. Its a dynamite and very underrated brush.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

I have used this brush and the Proform Picasso ones as well . The Picasso brushes are much better except for the hair loss . I sure hope that they only had a bad batch get out of the warehouse because I had to set another one aside today because of the hair coming out during washing them . The biggest advantage for the Picasso is the hair...which seems different/finer ... holds more paint than the Richard Fat Boy IMO and holds it better during a long cut whether above your head or below while doing baseboards . 

I used 3 inch angled/sash brushes for 25 years and these days my partner and I get just as much done using the 2.5 Oval angled Picasso brushes while both finding them more efficient . 

The only Picasso disadvantage other than the one I mentioned above is that they tend to wear down quickly but the positives of using the brush outweighs that disadvantage at least in our eyes .


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

daArch said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Not sure I've ever seen a 2 1/2 oval angular.
> 
> what's the price on that bad boy . . . . ah . . . FAT boy


The Picasso PIC1-2.5 is the worlds first angular oval brush.


----------



## TNpainter (Dec 7, 2011)

Hair loss alone kinda renders a brush junk for me does it loose bristles while cleaning or do they get in the paint also. Everyone talks AB those brushes but hell sounds like they are falling apart to me. I have had the same pip for going on six years and still holds an edge and rarely sheds.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

CajunDavid said:


> Do you know if they make that puppy in flat instead of angled?


 I don't know if picasso does but I know Richards doesn't make a flat


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

daArch said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Not sure I've ever seen a 2 1/2 oval angular.
> 
> what's the price on that bad boy . . . . ah . . . FAT boy


$12.95. All the Purdy brushes at SW here in Ottawa start at around $20. That's a $7 savings per brush for the Fat-Boy.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Dulux paint makes an oval shaped brush as well for a great price. I have a few of them in my van. They work very well too and cost $12.95. No shedding issues.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> Purdy makes the Pip. Its Ovaled and does the trick as well.


I don't know what is with the oval shaped brushes that makes them work so well.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Westview said:


> I don't know if picasso does but I know Richards doesn't make a flat


http://www.fatboybrush.com/products.html


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Westview said:


> I don't know what is with the oval shaped brushes that makes them work so well.


It's simple, load. What is rocking about the pip is the handle. I have one in the truck, will post a pic in the am.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Westview said:


> I don't know what is with the oval shaped brushes that makes them work so well.


they hold more and deliver evenly.

I haven't used one for waterbornes, but my 4" oval china bristles were the best clapboard brush we could get.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I have been using picassos for over 2 years now 
Yet to turn one into a duster yet . Or have a brush hair fall out . I also like the contractor brushes . 
Purdy's swans 3 and 2 inch 
Is what I grew up on . The Picasso holds more paint by far IMO . The pip that takes a big man to swig that all day everyday .


----------



## TNpainter (Dec 7, 2011)

It does take a big man to swing a big pip. Hahaha roflmao


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> It's simple, load. What is rocking about the pip is the handle. I have one in the truck, will post a pic in the am.


I lied about the handle, was thinking of the Plato. I love this handle. Wishing it was a latex brush. Perfect in tight spots. 









There's the pip on the right.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Of the 8 Picasso brushes I have used thus far I have had hair loss problems with 4 of them . It has only happened with the 2.5's and the 3's are fine . I received all these brushes in January from the Canadian distributor in Ontario . Many have speculated that it was a bad batch...I hope so because when you only get to use a brush you like for 2 days and it starts losing hair...it is frustrating . I love the Picasso...I hope the next batch is better with the hair issues and yes they do come out while in use applying paint .


----------



## coatingking (Nov 25, 2011)

playedout6 said:


> Of the 8 Picasso brushes I have used thus far I have had hair loss problems with 4 of them . It has only happened with the 2.5's and the 3's are fine .
> 
> 
> yeah same here..my 3's have held up fine but ive been through a few 2.5's in the last 6 months only used latex in all of them...the paint store owner tried blaming me saying i cleaned them with laquer thinner...i told him to smell the bristles...he promptly replaced it lol


----------



## lmvp17 (May 15, 2010)

Westview said:


> A paint talk member recommended the Richard Optimum Fat-Boy XL to me a month ago. It’s an oval shaped brush that is identical to the Picasso except it’s less expensive and made in Canada. I picked this bad boy up for $12.95 which is a steal when you compare it to the cost of most decent brushes in Canada. This is the best brush I’ve ever used hands down. My cutting accuracy and speed has increased exponentially. This thing holds a ton of paint and never drips! I had SW order it in for me.


That's hilarious. How many did you get? I'm still waiting for some product number from head office!! lol They're gettin a ear full tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

I have changed my tune on the Proform being better...I now declare the Canadian brush to be more superior and I have not lost a hair from one as of yet ...can't say that about the Picasso which also wears down REALLY fast along with the hair loss issues . 

One would have to assume that all these brushes are made in China and that quality control probably has it's ups and downs at times .


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

I bought one of those richard oval brushes and promply returned it because it looked pretty cheap. maybe i was wrong. i'll have to give one an honest try.

i liked the picasso oval 2.5" but have had bad luck with hairs falling out and that brush became very fly away after only one washing. before i bought it the store manager said the bad batch were in the back and the new group was a new batch. i returned the 3 i bought the next day and exchanged them for cortez brushes. i've been hesitant to try them again.


----------

